# Address problem.



## newuser (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm an US citizen whos been staying in China for the past 4 years, my question is when I need to renew my passport, on the form, it ask you for your physical address and phone number, I don't have any physical address or phone number in the US at the moment, can I just put my Chinese address on the form? And can I change address with IRS with my current Chinese address also?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To renew your US passport, just consult the website of the US consulate in China. They mostly do this nowadays by mail, and yes, you give them your Chinese address if that's where you're resident.

To change address with the IRS, you either just file your tax return using your current address - or there is a change of address form you can file. (form 8822, available online at the IRS site)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

